# Offroad allroads?



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

Any pics of modified allroads along the lines of:
























If not... why not?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

me and another local allroader went on an offroad excursion this summer. he recently added larger than stock offroad tires to his car and is planning on doing the 402+ modification among other things to make his car more capable offroad.


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

Any info on tire/wheel sizes would be great. I'll search that 402+ mod. 
Did US cars come with low range?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i think he put 225/60R17. while only marginally larger, a little bit can go a long way. Oh and they are Yokohama Geolander A-T/S. 
402+ is just the 402 mod(for lowering) but in reverse to gain ride hight above stock.
No low range for US.
Search on quattroworld.com or audiworld.com. much more active allroad communities over there.


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

Thanks, I'll check those out. Can't get much to come up searching here!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (widened_mudwings)*

verb is correct. I have only heard of guys using the Geolander for the last couple of years.
I beleive the 402 can only go to a +15mm condition before it locks out (which during the numbering mod in the software will be entered as a negitive number).
pretty sure verb uses a different user id on qw as do I


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes i do. you may know me as 4ringer over there.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Offroad allroads? (widened_mudwings)*

I miss Treser.


----------

